# Selecting pup at 4 weeks



## swellmom

I have the opportunity to purchase a gsd pup from a family whose unrelated purebred pets have surprised them with an unplanned llitter. They will be showing the puppies at 4 weeks of age and allowing prospective buyers to select their puppies then take them home at 7-8 weeks. I have questions I hope folks here can answer.

Is it possible to get an idea of the puppies personality and temperament when it is only 4 weeks old?

Is it possible to tell if the pup will have a plush coat when it is only 4 weeks old?

The sellers have asked buyers to bring a collar to identify their pup. Is it safe for a puppy this young to wear a collar?

Thank you for your opinions and knowledge.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

Someone literally just post a thread about puppies that young and collars. I can't find it anywhere, though.







I think if you get a break away collar (often for kittens) and take the bell off that would be a nice safe option as a tiny puppy collar.

Beyond that, no suggestions! I am interested in what people say, though!


----------



## Liesje

Yes and no, you can tell temperament but it can easily change. We visited Nikon's littler at 4 weeks, but weren't sure which pup was ours until they all went home at 8 weeks.

Yes, it's possible to tell with some if they are long stock coats, others can be more difficult to determine, especially if the coat is a plushier stock coat vs. a long stock coat.

Yes, certain collars are safe. Generally though the breeders already have a collar or some method of identifying the pup to chart the growth, etc.


----------



## zyppi

What do you know about the sire and dam? Have you information on their health and temperament? Are they titled? What lines?

"Purebred" tells you little about the quality or what these puppies will be like as they mature.

The "breeder" (unintended though they are), don't sound very knowledgeable .

You might want to read up on breed characteristics, health issues and the different line of GSDs before diving in on this litter.

Good luck,


----------



## lucymom

A few things come to mind but more experienced folks may want to expand upon them. I think it's great that you may be getting a pup--it is a joy! But you want to protect yourself from problems and heartache, which can happen when one gets a pup from a backyard breeder.

I don't know this family's situation or if they are a backyard breeder, even if it was an unplanned breeding. But if they are charging money, you have the right to ask if the parents are hip and elbow certified, meaning they have submitted their X-rays to for orthopedic certifcation as being free of dysplasia. GSDs are prone to a number of genetic problems and OFA certification is one way to help a breeder avoid breeding dogs who may pass on this problem.

Will they be providing a pedigree? Can you register your pup? WIll they be seen by a vet and vaccinated before they are sent home? Have they raised puppies before and will they be working on exercises to build the puppies' confidence before they send them home or will they be kept in a box in the basement? Early puppy experiences are thought to imprint on the puppy later on in life.

If you go to the photos section here, you will see some of the wonderful things that concerned and ethical breeders do to engage their pups in fun, healthy, confidence-building activities like exposoing them to different surfaces, situations, etc. all very mild, but it helps the pups develop a sound mental foundation.

I've seen pups that were "extra fuzzy" at 4 weeks that turned in to long coats, but it likely takes a practiced eye to spot a plush at four weeks--I'm not surel

I would think it is not too easy to get a sense of their temperament from a snapshot of a visit at 4 weeks. The breeder will have some observations to share after a month of being with the pups--who gets out of the box, who is the most adventurous, who is shy.....but at that age, I think things can change. 

I'd ask the breeders here if it's even adviseable to have puppies get a lot of visitors at this age or if it's wiser to wait a week or two.

I picked my pup from a breeder last week, she would not put a collar on, saying that the other pups would pull it off, so she microchips her pups instead. But I see breeders using colored collars, so maybe they can say what works or if they still use ribbons at this age since little teeth and jaws can get stuck on collars.

I hope I"m not sounding negative, it's just worth taking a closer look at people whose pets end up breeding with each other as it's not the ideal way to get a purebred dog. If they are not breeders who had these pets for that purpose, I question their judgement in not spaying and neutering their pets, and thus question the care and quality of any puppy they sell, no matter how beautiful the parent. Breeding a GSD is WAAAAAAAAAAAY more complicated then having two pretty dogs get together.

Be informed, ask questions, you want and deserve a happy, healthy, well-adjusted puppy whereever you get him.

Good luck!


----------



## Amaruq

*I* have had good luck in picking pups for myself even earlier than 4 weeks HOWEVER the decision is never final until 8 weeks. Not too mention EVERY time I have done it I interacted with the pups daily and I know what I was looking for and I got exactly what I wanted. By just visiting for a couple of hours here and there I do not think that you would be able to make a sound judgement, however, with the circumstances around the breeding I doubt that the litter owner would be much more help if they are not experienced in raising pups. 

Many reputable breeders have collars on their pups from birth. As far as the coat that also probably would not be distinguishable at 4 weeks. You might get an idea but their coats can actually change considerably from 4 weeks until they shed their puppy coat and their adult coat comes in.


----------



## girlll_face

At 4 weeks, it's really too early to tell anything. The thing I would do is look into it's parents, I think that'd be the only way to see kind of how your pup will be. Make sure they are sound animals, ask to see vet papers, x-rays if available, also just observe their temperament. Though a lot of the puppy's character comes from the way it is raised, and gained through actual life experience.


----------



## girlll_face

As for the coat, texture and even color change as they mature.


----------



## Amaruq

Personally I would look for a reputable breeder to ensure that you end up with a pup that is right for you, your family and your situation. You may luck out and pick the right pup for you but you have just as good of a chance of picking the WRONG pup and you, your family and the pup will be miserable.


----------



## wolfstraum

While 4 weeks is not so early if you are interacting with pups daily to see general characteristics - dominance for instance - there really is little for someone to "choose" from on a hour or so visit. 

Already alot of statements as to hips/health etc of parents. OP's post states this is an 'oops' litter - but being SOLD "for purchase" is specifically stated.... So be it, the litter is here whether the parents are OFA'd or not. Coated pups are not EASILY discernable at 6 weeks, let alone 4 weeks...

Meet the parents first. If you do NOT like or are uncomfortable with ANY - I mean ANY behavior from them...then pass on the litter. 

Picking your own pup at 4 weeks is a crap shoot - pure and simple. You can get lucky. You can lose.

Good luck.

Lee


----------



## meisha98

My breeder uses colored yarn until for collars until they go home. She leaves the collar choices up to the owners. I got lucky with lainey, though she can be a challenge some days! I took her home at about eight weeks and was a nervous wreak! No major changes in markings or colorings, just the normal growing up stuff!


----------



## mjbgsd

> Quote:Yes, it's possible to tell with some if they are long stock coats, others can be more difficult to determine, especially if the coat is a plushier stock coat vs. a long stock coat.


When I saw Isa at 5 weeks, I could have sworn she was going to be long coat but nope, she ended up just having a more plushier stock coat.


----------



## debbiebrown

i definitely would never pick a pup at 4 weeks. not unless you have a darn good experienced person spending alot of time with them, and even then as said its a huge crap shoot. i can't believe any breeder would let someone pick at that age. more like 7 weeks, and even then things can change.
the only thing you'd be picking at 4 weeks old is how cute it is;

debbie


----------



## wolfstraum

Mine are 4.5 weeks old and I cannot pick what female **I** want to keep back!!! and I see them and handle them every day. I know which are more social, more dominant - but even that varies day by day!

Lee


----------



## rokanhaus

I also have a litter that is approaching 4 weeks old. I am home with them full time and at this early stage all I can tell you is which one sleeps alot, and which one never seems to sleep. They are just starting to form pack dynamics and play. Adventures out doors and romping through the house are still miminmal at this age, although increasing everyday...but without that it is difficult to note environmental soundness, outgoingness, how they adapt to new situations, etc. So no, you can't properly assess a pup at 4 weeks and know if it is a suitable match for your expereince level, expectations, and home situation.

Remember this is a possible 12-15 year commitment. It is worth going with a breeder who has a clue about what they are doing and what they are producing, and can be there for you later as you come up questions, concerns, training issues, etc., IMO.


----------

